# Accuremote or igaging



## Prose

About to bite the bullet and put a DRO on my 8520.  Is one of these better than the other?  I read Yuri's account of them but it's a little dated I think and the new igaging scales are stainless also.  The accuremote is certainly cheaper but do their controllers work as well as the igaging? The igaging seems to have more reviews on this board than the others.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Bob Korves

Neither.  I would buy Chinese glass scales instead.  They are compatible with Yuri's software and are much better scales for not much more cost, and are supplied in custom sizes at no additional cost.  Glass scales are referred to as "quadrature" in Yuri's software discussions.


----------



## middle.road

+1 to what Bob sez.
Remember the saying - "Bob's you Uncle"   

It is the path have been wanting to take for over a year, as soon as I can squeeze it out of the budget.


----------



## magicniner

Digital scales with remote displays can be a useful and cost effective first move, it was the use of digital scales without remote displays which convinced me that I should get a DRO but I skipped the remote displays for them as digital scales are still not a DRO unless you are connecting them to an intelligent head unit. 
With a DRO you will have 200 or so zero settings, a large illuminated display and a variety of useful functions for Mill or Lathe.


----------



## ttabbal

My original plan was to use the iGaging scales with touchDRO. The Chinese scales are more accurate, and more reliable than the iGaging. They also come in cheaper if you include the touchDRO adapter board. I didn't include the tablet as I have a spare I can use. I'm just waiting for the lathe to get here so I can take measurements before ordering. And if I hate the display unit I can still get the adapter later. 

I was thinking of doing a 3-axis with the tailstock being the 3rd. I figure it would be nice to have all the common measurements in one place.


----------



## Bob Korves

The easy way to get Yuri's software up and running is to buy this:
http://blu-dro.com/
It does cost more than putting your own together, but is is plug and play. 

I personally think that Yuri's software is good stuff, and BluDRO is said to work well, but for the total cost of it you can pretty much buy a Chinese DRO with all the bells and whistles, ready to install.  The dedicated package has lots more options, is more useful, and even the standard ones are glass scales, .005mm (.0002") resolution, over the entire length of the travel.  Even higher resolution is optional for each scale for not much more cost.  Magnetic or glass scales are also options.  I find the bigger Chinese sellers to be at least as good and reliable as buying from Amazon, and WAY better than buying from individual sellers off eBay.


----------



## C-Bag

I've had nothing but good luck with igaging. I first put a $35 direct reading DRO meant for routers on the Z axis on my RF30 and was stunned it was so accurate. Meanwhile the kits kept coming down in price and the remotes kept getting nicer. I ended up getting https://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Re...107663?hash=item21113ca44f:g:ucUAAOSwzJ5XVi4o and couldn't be happier. 

It's all what your goal is. I'm happy with .001 accuracy. If you need .0001 accuracy, yeah MAYBE the nicer setups will give you that. I say maybe because when I asked about some ideas at install here in the forums many posted links to installs. Those links helped me feel better about my choice as one guy installed the magnetic scale kit from a US importer and did an incredible job. And also documented his test sequence, and ended up with something like .006" error in 6"! And this on a unit that cost 10x what the igaging does. After install, I checked mine and it had -.001 at 6" and returned to 0 perfect in the X and Y. And no error on the Z. If you just want to get your toes wet, for $129 for a set it's hard to beat.YMMV.


----------



## magicniner

C-Bag said:


> I've had nothing but good luck with igaging. I first put a $35 direct reading DRO meant for routers on the Z axis on my RF30 and was stunned it was so accurate. Meanwhile the kits kept coming down in price and the remotes kept getting nicer. I ended up getting https://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Re...107663?hash=item21113ca44f:g:ucUAAOSwzJ5XVi4o and couldn't be happier.



You're obviously happy with it's lack of industry standard DRO functions, no large illuminated display and lack of a decent key pad ;-)


----------



## Bob Korves

magicniner said:


> You're obviously happy with it's lack of industry standard DRO functions, no large illuminated display and lack of a decent key pad ;-)


And unprotected wiring and batteries that go dead.

Milliing machine complete 3 axis packages with glass scales custom made to your specs in one millimeter increments up to 1000 mm are available for $228, including freight, no taxes.  Arrives at your door in about 3 weeks.  No extra charge for specifying slim scales.  Oh, and the scales can be calibrated dead easy to be dead accurate, push a couple buttons to calibrate them.  That is mounting issue, easily addressed in software.  Can't do that at all with the iGaging or Accuremote scales.


----------



## C-Bag

magicniner said:


> You're obviously happy with it's lack of industry standard DRO functions, no large illuminated display and lack of a decent key pad ;-)



Yup, true dat! For now all I need is what it was originally meant to be a Digital Read Out. And it does that just fine. If I want all the other stuff all you gotta do is add blu-DRO. But I've not gotten to that point yet.


----------



## Rootpass

Can you provide a link Bob?


----------



## Bob Korves

Rootpass said:


> Can you provide a link Bob?


Here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1021179?spm=2114.10010108.0.0.5eaf548dgEiWY6
is their store.

This one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...216.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.544dca2cLhf1UZ
is the one I (and several friends) bought.  When we bought it about a month ago it was $228.50 delivered.  I see it is now $234.60.  Those numbers seem to go up and down a bit.  Better hurry, they only have 808 sets left!  That is with scales of .005mm, (.0002") resolution. Note that scales can be upgraded to higher resolution (.001mm, .00004", (40 millionths)) for $18 extra per scale, and slim scales can be specified at no additional cost for any or all axes.

The person you deal with, Wilson, has a good command of English and is quite helpful.  Each of us changed our orders, even more than once, before shipment.  No problems, comes UPS or Fedex.

Mine is not installed yet, but I did plug everything in and checked it.  Works fine.


----------



## Rootpass

Thank you Bob!


----------



## tjb

Bob Korves said:


> And unprotected wiring and batteries that go dead.
> 
> Milliing machine complete 3 axis packages with glass scales custom made to your specs in one millimeter increments up to 1000 mm are available for $228, including freight, no taxes.  Arrives at your door in about 3 weeks.  No extra charge for specifying slim scales.  Oh, and the scales can be calibrated dead easy to be dead accurate, push a couple buttons to calibrate them.  That is mounting issue, easily addressed in software.  Can't do that at all with the iGaging or Accuremote scales.


Bob,

I was doing a little research on Yuri's package and ran across your posts on this thread.  I've looked at the 'aliexpress' website and noticed they have several models of DRO systems.  I'm curious why you and your friends chose the SNS model.  I'm ready to get a system for a 13 x 40 lathe, so I would only need the '2V' instead of the '3V', but I wonder if you could add any comments on the various models based on your research.

Also, I gather from your posts that you communicated (verbally or by e-mail) with Wilson, their contact person.  I see his name at the bottom of the FAQ section, but nothing on how to contact him.  Can you provide any specific contact info?

Thanks for any help you can provide.  This looks like a very nice package.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Bob Korves

Terry, I and several of my friends chose that system because it seems like the most bang for the buck.  There is some risk involved, but really about the same as from any other sellers.  We have all had good transactions.  One readout failed after about 20 minutes of use, and is being replaced.  The site is Shenzhen Siton, here is their home page:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1021179?spm=2114.12010617.0.0.6ff11191CBv9UD
It is necessary to contact the seller after ordering to give them the details of what you need.  I do not see a way of contacting the seller before placing the order.  Read the ads very carefully.  I do know that orders can be cancelled before shipment.  Hope that helps...


----------



## tjb

Bob Korves said:


> Terry, I and several of my friends chose that system because it seems like the most bang for the buck.  There is some risk involved, but really about the same as from any other sellers.  We have all had good transactions.  One readout failed after about 20 minutes of use, and is being replaced.  The site is Shenzhen Siton, here is their home page:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1021179?spm=2114.12010617.0.0.6ff11191CBv9UD
> It is necessary to contact the seller after ordering to give them the details of what you need.  I do not see a way of contacting the seller before placing the order.  Read the ads very carefully.  I do know that orders can be cancelled before shipment.  Hope that helps...


That helps a lot, Bob.

Have your or any of your friends installed the units yet?  Any installation or operational glitches that were unanticipated?

I was able to locate their blurb on the exact unit you bought, and they have a 2-axis version for (obviously) a little less money.  I assume they will provide contact information for specifics once they receive the order, correct?

Price-wise this does indeed look like a bargain.  And it's an attractive unit that appears to have all the bells and whistles I would like to have on my lathe.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Bob Korves

tjb said:


> Have your or any of your friends installed the units yet? Any installation or operational glitches that were unanticipated?


Some of the systems have been installed, and some partially.  My installation is not started.  No glitches reported beyond the one readout failure.


tjb said:


> I assume they will provide contact information for specifics once they receive the order, correct?


It is required that you contact the seller after the sale with scale lengths and any other option choices.  In reality, the seller will contact you, which makes it somewhat easier.


.


----------



## tjb

Bob Korves said:


> Some of the systems have been installed, and some partially.  My installation is not started.  No glitches reported beyond the one readout failure.
> 
> It is required that you contact the seller after the sale with scale lengths and any other option choices.  In reality, the seller will contact you, which makes it somewhat easier.
> 
> 
> .


Thanks.

The readout failure sounds like one of those unfortunate nuisances that can happen with any system, but it's reassuring that the seller evidently jumped right on it and resolved the problem.  I assume the seller will contact me by e-mail?

I suspect I'll be a happy camper with this system.

I'll keep you posted, and thanks for your help.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## middle.road

tjb said:


> Bob,
> 
> I was doing a little research on Yuri's package and ran across your posts on this thread.  I've looked at the 'aliexpress' website and noticed they have several models of DRO systems.  I'm curious why you and your friends chose the SNS model.  I'm ready to get a system for a 13 x 40 lathe, so I would only need the '2V' instead of the '3V', but I wonder if you could add any comments on the various models based on your research.
> 
> Also, I gather from your posts that you communicated (verbally or by e-mail) with Wilson, their contact person.  I see his name at the bottom of the FAQ section, but nothing on how to contact him.  Can you provide any specific contact info?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.  This looks like a very nice package.
> 
> Regards,
> Terry


On my order there was a "Message to Seller" box during checkout. I listed my desired dimensions there.
You can Contact them a couple of ways:
Wilson email is 'mr wilson huang <AT> gmail.com  (remove the spaces and change <AT> to the @ symbol)
On their store front you can contact them.
Hover your pointer over the store name _Shenzhen Siton Technologies Co. Ltd._ and a box will pop down with the '*Contact Now*' shown.


----------



## tjb

middle.road said:


> On my order there was a "Message to Seller" box during checkout. I listed my desired dimensions there.
> You can Contact them a couple of ways:
> Wilson email is 'mr wilson huang <AT> gmail.com  (remove the spaces and change <AT> to the @ symbol)
> On their store front you can contact them.
> Hover your pointer over the store name _Shenzhen Siton Technologies Co. Ltd._ and a box will pop down with the '*Contact Now*' shown.
> 
> View attachment 258694


Thanks, Dan.

That's helpful information.  I plan on getting measurements for my lathe and placing an order this AM.

Do you have one of their products?  How do you like it?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## middle.road

Waiting on it... 
Ordered on the 6th/7th, suppose to be a (7) day processing time. Then their Holiday started on the 15th. -Delayed- 
I was hoping it would go out before the holiday began.
Thread -HERE-


----------



## tjb

middle.road said:


> Waiting on it...
> Ordered on the 6th/7th, suppose to be a (7) day processing time. Then their Holiday started on the 15th. -Delayed-
> I was hoping it would go out before the holiday began.
> Thread -HERE-



Thanks for the link to the thread.  Lot of study went into that.  Gives me a lot of valuable information.  PLEASE let me know when you get it and how the install goes.

Regards,
Terry

P.S.:  Isn't Maryville right outside of Knoxville?  I have a cousin who lives up there (if Maryville is where I think it is).  Sure is pretty country.


----------



## markba633csi

I also see a 3 axis system from Wilson for 186$ - same specs as the 234$ system unless I missed something
Mark
ps do you want/need Sino compatible or does it matter?


----------



## middle.road

tjb said:


> Thanks for the link to the thread.  Lot of study went into that.  Gives me a lot of valuable information.  PLEASE let me know when you get it and how the install goes.
> 
> Regards,
> Terry
> 
> P.S.:  Isn't Maryville right outside of Knoxville?  I have a cousin who lives up there (if Maryville is where I think it is).  Sure is pretty country.


Yep, ~20 miles south of Downtown, right up against the Smokies. 
Will do. I'm anxious to get it and finally having a proper DRO on my beast. It'll be three years this summer ...





markba633csi said:


> I also see a 3 axis system from Wilson for 186$ - same specs as the 234$ system unless I missed something
> Mark
> ps do you want/need Sino compatible or does it matter?


Mark, I believe that the $186 set does not include shipping and shipping I think is like $57. The $234 set has free shipping.


----------



## tjb

Okay, my order's in with Shenzhen Siton.  What a NIGHTMARE trying to figure out how to become a member and get the order in.  Sure hope I only ordered one and not three or four!

Special thanks to Bob and Dan for all their help.  Bob, I ordered one like yours, but 2-axis.  It's $179 and change, including shipping, instead of $234 for 3-axis.  Don't see how I could beat that price on what looks to be a very nice unit.

Both you guys let us know how your installations go; I'll do the same when I get mine.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## middle.road

tjb said:


> Okay, my order's in with Shenzhen Siton.  What a NIGHTMARE trying to figure out how to become a member and get the order in.  Sure hope I only ordered one and not three or four!
> 
> Special thanks to Bob and Dan for all their help.  Bob, I ordered one like yours, but 2-axis.  It's $179 and change, including shipping, instead of $234 for 3-axis.  Don't see how I could beat that price on what looks to be a very nice unit.
> 
> Both you guys let us know how your installations go; I'll do the same when I get mine.
> 
> Regards,
> Terry


Let's see who's gets here first! Watch - it'll be yours.  -hehe.


----------



## tjb

middle.road said:


> Let's see who's gets here first! Watch - it'll be yours.  -hehe.





middle.road said:


> Let's see who's gets here first! Watch - it'll be yours.  -hehe.


If that happened, I'd feel bad for you (but I'd laugh anyway).  Bet you're wrong, though.


----------



## tjb

middle.road said:


> Let's see who's gets here first! Watch - it'll be yours.  -hehe.


Just thought of a P.S.:  I'll betcha if I really did order three or four, I'd get 'em first.  Gift wrapped.


----------



## tjb

middle.road said:


> Let's see who's gets here first! Watch - it'll be yours.  -hehe.


Your order come in yet?


----------



## middle.road

tjb said:


> Your order come in yet?


It hasn't even shipped yet. Still shows as 'Processing'... *SIGH*
Correction: Just checked again and it has shipped!  8-16 Days  via ups *YEA*


----------



## tjb

middle.road said:


> It hasn't even shipped yet. Still shows as 'Processing'... *SIGH*
> Correction: Just checked again and it has shipped!  8-16 Days  via ups *YEA*


Congratulations!

How many days before it shipped?  My order detail shows about 3 days, 10 hours remaining.  Did you activate the 'Extend Processing Time' option or did they make it under the wire?

Just wondering.  And planning.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## middle.road

Made it under the wire, just a few hours left. I had sent Wilson a message asking if i should extend it.


----------



## tjb

middle.road said:


> Made it under the wire, just a few hours left. I had sent Wilson a message asking if i should extend it.


Thanks


----------



## middle.road

YW. Race is on.


----------



## middle.road

Update, it's tracking...  
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...l-or-lathe-info-experiences.66327/post-564509


----------



## tjb

middle.road said:


> Update, it's tracking...
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...l-or-lathe-info-experiences.66327/post-564509


Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's on the way!  Just like yours, shipped with just a few hours remaining.

Should be here by the Spring thaw.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## JPigg55

Prose said:


> About to bite the bullet and put a DRO on my 8520.  Is one of these better than the other?  I read Yuri's account of them but it's a little dated I think and the new igaging scales are stainless also.  The accuremote is certainly cheaper but do their controllers work as well as the igaging? The igaging seems to have more reviews on this board than the others.



Since you said they're stainless, I assume you're referring to the iGaging Absolute DRO *Plus* scales.
If you decide to go that way, make *SURE* you're not ordering the iGaging Absolute Origin scales.
While the Absolute Origin Plus scales work with Yuri's Touch DRO, the Absolute Origin scales do not.
I know because that's the scales I originally bought with the intension of using them with Touch DRO. As far as I know, no-one has yet been able to hack the protocol those scales use, although I'm still working toward that end.

A friend of mine at work uses the Digimatic scales with Touch DRO and loves it and they are cheaper.
I have an 8520 as well and either of these scales are easy to mount on it.
Oh, a couple more things to consider.
1. My friend told me the cables on his Digimatic scales were not shielded so if you go with them you'll have to order replacement shielded cables unless they changed to shielded cables.
2. If the Absolute Origin Plus scales are like mine, the refresh rate is 10 Hz. This causes a slight delay in position update if you're moving fast possibly causing you to overshoot.
3. One positive for the Absolute Origin Plus scales is they are ABSOLUTE. A loss of power will not result in loss of position. Yuri's site shows how to build a cheap battery back-up for the Digimatic scales, but this won't work for any quadrature style scales for anything more than a quick flicker in power loss.


----------



## tjb

middle.road said:


> Update, it's tracking...
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...l-or-lathe-info-experiences.66327/post-564509


Dan,

Yours come in yet?  In a perfect world, mine's supposed to be here Tuesday.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## middle.road

yep, check over here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...l-or-lathe-info-experiences.66327/post-564509


tjb said:


> Dan,
> 
> Yours come in yet?  In a perfect world, mine's supposed to be here Tuesday.
> 
> Regards,
> Terry


----------



## sixball

I have spent the last several days reading many threads all over this site and following links to other sites looking for the newest information on these DRO sources. I thought I had found it here but it seems to end about a year ago before the Chinese kits arrived. Did they ever make it? Did they work? Would you do it again?
I'm looking for two sets a 3 axis for my mill/drill and a 2 axis for my lathe. I want as low of a price as is practical but I want real DRO readouts with some functions and a calculator with it's only use being for it's machine. I've been looking at the Igaging with Blu-DRO and Touch stuff until I am totally confused between what has taken place from 2013 until today. Is there help for me?


----------



## JPigg55

Hey Sixball, there's always help.
It boils down to what you need and/or want along with factors like budget.
First question would be what length of scales do you require for your machines ???
The longer the scale needed, the shorter the list of what's available.
Personally, I went the "Touch DRO" direction. It's been a struggle only in the fact that when I bought my scales, I didn't know they weren't supported by the Touch DRO APP. This will soon be corrected.
I won't go into it here, but if you'd like more details, shot me a PM and I'd be glad to give you my thoughts/help.

Oh, don't let something like the lack of a calculator affect your decision. There are plenty of dedicated machinist calculators available out there like this one: http://home.scarlet.be/mini-draaien-frezen/engels/program-01.html


----------



## sixball

Thanks for your fast reply. I have read about many of your adventures and it took me back a few years to when I bought a circuit board kit to run ignition and fuel injection for a truck project. (Megasquirt) I sat at a work bench for days soldering hundreds of tiny  colorful pieces to the board. When done I down loaded software. Then I connected it to a dedicated laptop and the truck. In the next few days I attempted to set all the parameters of the system and ultimately s#!%canned the whole thing. I'm pretty much done with DIY electronic projects. I get lost in all the terminology. The tools alone are challenge enough for me. 

My mill/drill is a Jet-16. Movements are X-16.5" Y-6.75" Z-5". I'd like a system that makes them work together and display on the same device. It is all hand feed. I want it to tell me where I am and where I headed. I need small scales that I can make fit if necessary. I've seen nothing that would work better for me than the Igaging set on eBay for about $130. I'm up for the Blu-DRO. As for a display I'm confused. I assume all programing is in the Blu DRO or Touch DRO. So a cheap tablet will be the display? Can that be mounted to the machine? Is there a calculator in the program?

When this is done I will put one on my lathe. I just want to be able to fix stuff without making long time consuming trips to shops where guys don't want to be bothered with my piddly projects. We make our own electricity here so everything runs on 120v. It doesn't all run at once. It is my job to make the water from the springs run into the tanks and out of the house, to keep the sunshine moving into the batteries, keep all the machinery & vehicles going and maintain 2 miles of dirt road. In my spare time I build a hot rod or two. It's out of need but it's all for fun. I could move to town if I wanted.   Tom


----------



## Djl338

I bought a set from Amazon, Amazon glass scales.  Seller “ Selene Allure” custom cut, I paid an additional $20 for a 1 micron cross slide scale, which works out better for diameter readings.  They cut the scales perfectly, sent the scales and head fedex, got it in about a week from Honk Kong, couldn’t be happier.  I had a few questions about calibration (manual is horrible) and they made a couple of YouTube videos to show me the detail. I have an iGaging ((non stainless still available from micro-mark) that I put in my pm932 quill since the stock was a little hard to read, for $35, couldn’t go wrong seems accurate enough


----------



## JPigg55

I know what you mean. I have a Clausing 8520, although larger than your mill/drill, the axes travel is similar to yours. Glass scales can be a good option, even some of the Chinese models, but they tend to be physically larger and can result in loss of axis movement space. Another problem is unless you can find some at or close to the size(s) you need, you have to cut them which isn't an easy thing to do and if not done properly will result in turning your scale to scrap.
For budget, I get the impression you’re like me and not willing/able to drop $2,000+ on a DRO. There used to be more options out there, but the influx of cheap Chinese scales killed quite a few of them.
That brings me to iGaging scales and the Touch DRO App, a subject I’m somewhat familiar with. I don’t have the experience to do a valid comparison between the App and a dedicated DRO display. That said, Touch DRO has come a long way with available options and has a large community behind it making it better all the time. In fact, Yuriy is in the process of making a new version of the firmware as we speak adding new requested features: https://www.yuriystoys.com/

If you don’t want to make your own controller, by all means just buy a pre-built one. One word of caution though, the boards inside these controllers are NOT set up to be re-programmed. This would only become an issue if later on you needed or wanted to change scales, they might not work with the programming on the board you choose. However, if you build your own using either Arduino or MSP Launchpad platform, it’s just a matter of connecting the board back up to your computer to install the new program.
If you desire/need scales with a smaller footprint than iGaging scales, there are options like this from “The Little Machine Shop: https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=5497&category=-1536942993
Higher cost than iGaging, but smaller and can be used with Touch DRO with either a DIY controller or pre-built one.


As for your questions, Touch DRO is an App that can be installed on any Android device (I don’t believe Apple devices are supported) and communicate to the controller via Bluetooth so you can mount it to your machine or anywhere else you desire. The App also has the capability of being set-up and remembering preferences for up to 6 different controllers on different machines allowing for a single display device to be used or purchase multiple devices, one for each machine if you wish.
As to the calculator, I’m not sure I understand what you’re asking. Are you referring to the add/subtract/multiply/divide type calculator ??? Then no, it doesn’t. You’d have to expand on this question for me to try and give you a proper answer.


----------



## sixball

OK, I'll just buy a decent shop calculator. For me it would be good to ALWAYS know where it is, like bolted to the machine.

The major problem with the MegaSquirt was that it was a Windows only program. I've always had MACs. I had to buy and learn to use a stream of old laptops from eBay that could support the version of windows for the project (easy) and one that would also work with our Hughes.net satellite crap to download from the internet. (not so easy). For this new project I could get help from one of my sons.

I'll  go back to Yuriy's link above and see what sense I can make of it.  If I get the iGaging set I can make it work as is while I am learning. I can find a suitable tablet and download the Touch DRO app? I can look into shielded cables and see what I need to do to connect to all. Is there a physical device like the Blu DRO between the scales and the read out? Is the total purpose of the Touch DRO to display the three lines on one screen? Also can the scales be powered from the tablet. OK, if its Bluetooth there is no  physical connection. See I already figured something out and the cables have to connect to something that is not the tablet. See how fast I learn? 

Thanks to you both for your help. I really don't want to order anything from outside the Country. I really got burned on a wind turbine from Australia years ago and I prefer to deal with people that I can actually get my hands on.  "Don't make me come down there!" My son is setting up a shop and he has done some of this on his old machines. He's the one who prodded me.


----------



## JPigg55

Just make sure the tablet has an Android operating system.
Some of the things I really like about the Touch DRO App is that it's free, open source, and expandable. While I don't believe the type of calculator you want is part of the App currently, it could be added later if enough people are interested and someone is willing to create the code for it. I do know he recently added a "Gear Calculator" function for gear tooth cutting.
Go to his website and look around. There's a forum you can sign up for on there. Most of the recent stuff is on his Google+ forum, but with Google+ shutting down in a couple months, he's been busy backing up and moving everything over to the forum and what will be a new Facebook page. I'm not a Facebooker, but I am on his website forum.

I think you already figured it out, but the scales and/or Tach plug into the controller. The controller takes all the input from the scales & Tach (if installed) and sends it via Bluetooth to your tablet. There the App takes the data from the controller and puts it in a format like this:




If you touch the 3 vertical dots up in the top right-hand corner, you can go into "Settings" where there is a lot you can change about the display, select 1 of 6 "Preference Banks" where you can set up your preferred default settings for 6 different machine or multiple set-ups for the same machine if you like.
While not completely functional without being connected to a controller, there are quite a few things you can look at, change around, play with just by installing the App on your device. You can even rename the Axes if you want.


----------



## sixball

I've been poking around on his site this evening. I think I'm getting it. Yes, much of what I was calling a calculator is actually part of the program.
I'm still confused because much there is from years ago and refers to different scales and new functions are unclear. I would assume that programed boards come with the newest version of the app. If I have this part right the Blu-DRO is plug and play but can not be updated. With the completed Touch-DRO The program is ready to go but I have to `provide an inclosure for it. Also I'd have to remove the mini USB end connectors and use screw connections to hook up to the scales to the board.
I'm now thinking iGaging easy view scales, Touch DRO, and an approbate tablet. Possibly shielded cables and I'd have to supply my now power source for both board and tablet. At this point does the board power the scales or are they still on batteries?


----------



## JPigg55

Blu-DRO is nothing more than someone who took Yuriy's pre-made boards and put them together inside a 3D printed enclosure basically making it a plug-n-play unit. The program on the boards hasn't really changed much except for a few code improvements or different models that were made for newer popular scales to allow them to work with Touch DRO.
You can see on his site that there is a different model controller to work with iGaging scales and another for use with quadrature style scales and yet another for mixed style scales.
You don't have to cut the USB connectors off. All you'd have to do is get 3 or 4 mini-B USB breakout boards like these from Sparkfun: https://www.sparkfun.com/products/9966
Just have to solder 4 wires to the mini-B boards and put the other end of the wire into the screw connector on the board.

For all practical purposes, the controllers and the App are two separate entities. Any updates to the App usually don't require any update to the controller. The only exceptions would be for the addition of support for new hardware that would plug into the controller or if new, better code for the controller was written. Even then, it will still work, just not with the new code or hardware.

Once you decide on which scales you want to go with, myself and probably many other would be happy to help you with which DIY or pre-made controller board you need or any other help you may need. Yuriy is even a member of this forum. His ID here is "*ycroosh*" and he is willing to help others when he can. I know he's helped me out more than once.


----------



## sixball

So I would update the app on the tablet and the board stays the same? The Tablet will need an internet connection or maybe I could copy it onto a zip drive.

 It looks like the breakout boards would make the inclosure bigger. It might be better to cut the connectors off if I can clearly see which wire is which. That is easy enough. Also looking at shielded cables if I have to mess with it anyway.

 I'll get this all ordered next week. I'm sure there will be mounting questions. I'll keep looking here and other sites for more information on how to use it all. Next month I'll be ready to put one on the lathe. It is all clearer now thanks to you!


----------



## JPigg55

Touch DRO App doesn’t need an internet connection to run once it’s installed on your device, but it would require one to install any updates that were made to the firmware. This really isn’t an issue since pretty much every tablet and smartphone out there comes standard with both WiFi and Bluetooth capabilities.
If your home internet connection uses a wireless router, all you’d have to do is have your device set up to connect to it via WiFi whenever it was within range and the App would auto-update if required. If you don’t have a wireless router you can just plug it into your computer via USB cord for the same result.
Even without an internet connection in your home, it would be just a matter of taking your tablet to a place of business that has free, open WiFi such as McDonalds, Wal-mart, etc., and it would then auto update the App.
If you plan on going the Blu-DRO route then no, the encloser wouldn’t be large enough to add the USB breakout boards. It wouldn’t need them anyway as it comes with them already installed. However, I did read that they build these using the newer style micro-B connectors.

I’m not sure what type of USB connectors that iGaging uses on the cords for their scales anymore. They might be micro-B or they could still be using the mini-B type connectors. This still isn’t an issue since you can use an adapter such as this: https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com...208&sr=8-3&keywords=mini+b+to+micro+b+adapter

Just be sure the male and female ends of the adapter are correct. For example, the Blu-DRO has female micro-B connectors, so if your scales have mini-B cords you would need a male micro-B to female mini-B adapter. If the iGaging scales come without shielded cables and it becomes an issue that they would need replaced with shielded ones, they may be hard to find. The cords they used to come with were a male to male mini-B style cable. The only place I know of that carried this type of shielded cable was D-Cables: https://www.dcables.net/

If you’re planning on building a controller yourself, you can buy what is called a “Project Box” to mount the board and connectors in. Just be sure it’s a plastic project box not metal. Metal can cause issues with Bluetooth signal, acts like a Faraday cage. Another thing to consider if you’re planning on building your own, use a Proto-shield like this: https://www.adafruit.com/product/2077
These are just PCB boards with a lot more holes to solder things to and are designed and sized to just plug into boards like the Arduino Uno using header pins.

If you’re concerned about trying to put a controller together, by all means just order a pre-built Blu-DRO. While the code on the board can’t easily be changed, it’s highly doubtful you would ever need to. While the App itself gets frequent updates, this doesn’t affect the operation of the controller in the least bit. The controller is nothing more than a combiner/translator. It combines the output of the scale axes, Tach, probe, etc. and translates it into a binary language that the App can understand. Worst case going this route would be the need to order a few USB adapters in order to be able to plug your scales into it.
For me, I didn't have a choice. Blu-DRO wasn't even conceived of when I bought my iGaging scales. Even if it had been, I unknowingly bought a set of the original iGaging Absolute Origin scales that were completely incompatible with Touch DRO as it uses a 52 bit absolute position protocol. A friend of mine from work and I have spent the last 3+ years decoding the protocol these scales use and  writing a sketch that will allow my scales to be used with Touch DRO.


----------



## sixball

OK, I understand a lot more than I did. I could build a board but why?  I want to use the machine and I have plenty of other things to do. We do have WiFi so that's covered.

I have a plan now. I'll order a set of Easy-Views, a Blu-DRO, and a  tablet. When I have them in hand I'll do something with them. I may hook up the scales as they come first to make sure that all works and then go for the rest. If I'm not getting a bunch of interference with the cables it comes with I'll not change them. Our electrical system has some noise built in from the inverter.  The big 2hp 120v motor on the mill is sure to have some effect. I can work around that.

I'll start the search for a tablet using recommendations here. Until then I'll keep reading and watching. Thank you again for all your time.   Tom


----------



## JPigg55

I'd suggest before you order, contact Blu-DRO and make sure the board is designed to work with the scales you want and see if it requires a specific version of Android. A new tablet shouldn't be an issue as they would have the latest version on them, but if you find an older tablet either new or used for a much  cheaper price, you need to know what version of Android is on it so you know it will work.


----------



## sixball

More good ideas. I will contact the Blu-DRO guy. I will go to a store and actually hold some Tablets mainly so I can see the size. Is 7" too small, is 10" too big?


----------



## JPigg55

Size is a personal preference. Many people just use their smartphone for the display. For me, I got a larger screen tablet, a Samsung Galaxy Pro with 12" diagonal screen. Easier for my fingers to select things on the touch screens and easier to view at a distance.
For the Touch DRO App, a 7"-10" is adequate. Hands on is a good idea especially if you can turn it on and check it out. Most Android based tablet come with a slot for a micro SD card to expand internal memory. The cards are cheap for the amount of data you can store on them so make sure it has a micro SD slot and I'd recommend getting at least a 1 Gigabyte micro SD card.
You can always get a memory card later, the internal memory space is usually fairly large anyway. A lot of times the price is lower for devices with less memory capacity, but not much. Just consider what else you might use it for other than a DRO display. Pictures and video take up a lot of memory space and you can do both with tablets.


----------



## sixball

Wow, 12"! I was thinking 10" but I could do a fold out wall mount and be able to get it completely out of the way when not in use. I'm checking different brands. There are a lot out there.


----------



## JPigg55

A fold out mount is something I need to find as well.
If you find a good one, let me know.


----------



## sixball

I will do that. Spent the night searching eBay for a tablet. Still looking. Also trying to find out how to put a tach on both the mill and lathe. Something that will plug into the Blu-DRO. Just a Hall sensor working off of the spindle pulley on the mill? Will Blu-DRO read that and send it? I can't find it on this site.


----------



## JPigg55

A tablet all depends on what you need and/or want. For price, here's a 7" Samsung Galaxy 2012 model listed on Amazon for $41.50 for the WiFi model. Cheaper for the 4G LTE, but probably limited unless you want to pay Verizon.
https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Gala...549649657&sr=8-4&keywords=android+tablet&th=1

For the Tach, yes a hall sensor will work except you have to embed magnets in the spindle pulley for it to work. Friend of mine from work did this very thing, although he had to modify the code to make his set-up work with Touch DRO. He used either 4 or 6 tiny Neodymium magnets, I don't recall at the moment.
Since you're planning on going with the pre-built Blu-DRO, this would be another question to ask them as far as compatibility is concerned for your intended Tach option.


----------



## sixball

Yes, Right now I'm leaning toward the Blu-DRO but he doesn't have any right now according to the site. I may go with Touch-DRO just to get started a few connections and a box are no big deal. I'd put the savings toward a tablet. I'm mostly looking at a 10' but 8'-10' would probably do. I think 7' is too small for me. There are two issues along with cost: 1. Can I see it? 2. Is there enough space around the machine? Headed to the shop the fire is burning!


----------



## JPigg55

If you decide to go ahead and build your own, there are a few choices you have.
You could get the stuff direct from Arduino store. Arduino Uno $22 and $11.90 for the Proto-shield plus shipping. https://store.arduino.cc/usa/
Sparkfun is another choice. You can get an original Arduino Uno for a bit more, $22.95 and Sparkfun Proto-shield kit for $10.95. Or you can go with their Redboard for $19.95. Not much different the original Arduino except they used a mini-B USB connector instead of the USB-A They also sell the mini-B USB breakout boards for $2.50 each.
Adafruit is another source https://www.adafruit.com/category/17. They are the cheapest of the three for board and shield. I've used their shields, but not the boards. I have used both of the others.

Sparkfun and Adafruit both sell on Amazon although neither is a Prime seller. Mouser Electronics, https://www.mouser.com/, is another source. I haven't ordered from them before, but my friend has.
Also, the parts are all made to the same specs physically so you can mix and match from different sources. The ones I'm working on now, I have the Sparkfun Redboards and using the Adafruit Proto-shields.


----------



## sixball

I don't think I'll get that far into it but I'll take a look at them.  I spent a few hours in the shop today and the mill/ drill is about done. I started taking the lathe apart for a few repairs and a deep cleaning. These things have been setting a while.


----------



## sixball

This got put on hold for a month or so until my meager funds refresh. A pile of old car parts I've been booking for found me. A deal I could not refuse. To assemble them I'll need the mill & lathe but The DRO will have to wait a bit.


----------

